# newbie here: What are the limitations of chip tuning on a '94 S4??



## Chris Barnes (Feb 13, 2001)

Ive got a 83 urq and am able to get my hands on the drivetrain from a 94 s4.. Aside from getting all of the wiring/mounting etc done.. Is it worth it??
If I wanted to use a big turbo, and get the most from factory fuel injection, what should I expect???
Im not new to engine swaps, but, I am new to the Audi scene- so, all suggestions are appreciated








Thanks,
Chris


----------



## s216v (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: newbie here: What are the limitations of chip tuning on a '94 S4?? (Chris Barnes)*

http://www.motorgeek.com


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: newbie here: What are the limitations of chip tuning on a '94 S4?? (Chris Barnes)*

With the stock turbo, your looking at about 270hp 330ft.lbs, give or take.


----------

